

Ask HN: Review my startup: clubcompy.com - chromatic

ClubCompy is a hosted programming environment designed to introduce children to computers and programming.  We've built a language reminiscent of '80s BASIC and Logo in HTML 5 and JavaScript so that the only requirement for use is a modern web browser.<p>We believe that a quarterly newsletter with lessons and printed listings will appeal to our target audience.  The site is free to use, but only subscribers get server-side storage.
======
dorianj
A really neat idea and something I think could be beneficial for kids. I don't
know what else has been done in this area, but I remember cutting my teeth on
Visual Basic when I was about 12, and I am grateful for the shallow learning
curve it had.

The example programs on the homepage are cool and illustrate the power of the
language, but why can't you view the source code of them?

~~~
chromatic
Thanks for commenting. We've discussed showing off the source code of the
example programs up, but we haven't had time yet.

